# NO MERCY - Cutting with Cyanostane Rx (LOTS OF PICS, DETAILS!)



## DeathMetal (Jun 8, 2011)

In February of last year, I finally just SNAPPED and had enough and committed to pushing myself to new levels.  While the road has been slow, I am seeing my goals within sight, and have been motivated all the more.







My next phase will involve a cycle of Iron Mag Lab's CYANOSTANE RX, which will be run for a period of 4 - 6 weeks.  The cycle will end when I have to leave the country for a short while on business.


*GOAL*
Simply put, to cut the gut.


*DIET*
Will be detailed weekly, same damn thing M-F.  Will be running low-carb at calorie deficiency.  Weekends are "free", but still very clean.

*ROUTINE*
Daily Updates.  Resistance training on M,T, R,F; Cardio on W,S,S.  I will be hitting arms and traps twice weekly as they are somewhat lagging in my opinion, and will be hit assuming I have had a full recovery.  I will be running superset circuits with ab work for M/R, supersetting on T/F.  Cardio will consist of a Vacufit treamill for 30mins.

*SUPPLEMENTATION / MEALS*
*MORNING*
_1 x Cyanostane
1 x Meal_

*MID-MORNING*
_2 x Advanced Cycle Support Rx
1 x Meal
4 x Liver Tabs
2 x Fish Oil Caps
1 x Flax Seed Oil Cap _
*
PRE-WORKOUT*
_2 x Anabolic Support Matrix Rx
2 scoops ON whey
_
*INTRA-WORKOUT*
_10g BCAA Throughout_

*POST-WORKOUT*
_3 x E Control Rx
3 scoops ON whey
1 scoop ON Gylcomaize
1 scoop Miracle Reds
1 scoop super greens_


*+1 HOUR POST-WORKOUT*
_1 x Meal
4 x Liver Tabs
2 x Fish Oil Caps
1 x Flax Seed Oil Cap 
1 X Cyanostane Rx
_
*DINNER*
_1 x Meal
4 x Liver Tabs
2 x Fish Oil Caps
1 x Flax Seed Oil Cap _

*BEFORE BED*
_1 x Cup Cottage Cheese
4 x Liver Tabs
2 x Fish Oil Caps
1 x Flax Seed Oil Cap _


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 8, 2011)

*WEEK 22 SUMMARY, WEEK 23 KICK-OFF 
WEIGHT = 188.6lbs (-1.4lbs from WK22)*

*WORKOUT ADJUSTMENT*
Ok, this past week was tough because everything was thrown off by a full day due to the holiday.  SO, not only did I get cardio in on Wednesday, BUT I also lost a recovery day which led to missing arms on Friday...just couldn't recover in time.

*SUPPLEMENT ADJUSTMENT*
None.


Now let's get moving..











[/QUOTE]

*FOOD*
Chicken breast burgers w/ steak











*WEEK 23 - MONDAY*


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome log! best luck mayne


----------



## Good Grip (Jun 8, 2011)

Whoa what a log!

This has to be one of the best logs ive seen so far, the attention to detail and its simple to read and the layout.. Simply awesome. Im in bro and reps to you. Good luck!


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but it looks like you may have some gyno from the bottom pics. But great work man!


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 8, 2011)

damn mean log.

I'm interested in running cyno too! I'll be paying close attn to this log


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 8, 2011)

keep up the hard work bro!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 8, 2011)

Jesus this log looks nice. You have made awesome progress in those 14 months and IMHO one week of being "ON" is visible. Hit it hard brother...I'm subscribed


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, all!  I am posting this log so we can see what Cyanostane is capable of, and it certainly helps keep my motivation up knowing that I am going to have to post pics on Saturday morning!

I'll post up the stats from Tuesday - Thursday tonight, I spent last night setting up all of the templates in excel, which took a bit longer than I anticipated.




GymRat4Life said:


> Maybe it's just me but it looks like you may have some gyno from the bottom pics. But great work man!


DUDE, I KNOW, WTF.  I thought the same damn thing after viewing the images when I originally took it.  Let's see how the next pic set comes out, I am hoping it was just the angle.  I'd be really disappointed if I got down to single digit BF and had some minor-level udders hanging out up there. 

Updates tonight, legs/shoulders this afternoon.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 9, 2011)

god luck.  Great looking log.  Subbed for sure


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 9, 2011)

*TUESDAY - ARMS, TRAPS (WK23)*


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 9, 2011)

*WEDNESDAY - FASTED AM CARDIO (WK23)*


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 9, 2011)

*THURSDAY - LEGS, SHOULDERS (WK23)*
*Note:  Why no squats, dude?! Simply put, I don't think it'll factor well in to this routine.  The cardio done thrice weekly is taking a toll on my legs, moreso than I anticipated, and forcing squats is just BEGGING for shit form / injury.  I'll forgo the squats so I can hammer cardio for this go-around.

Another thing, the majority of the exercises I do on this day are done SLOWLY.  I prefer not to jerk anything and follow through with concentrated movements.  I can't help but be somewhat disgusted when I see guys bounding 180lbs of calf raises, there isn't an iota of contraction in the movement...but that's just me.  I'm pretty happy with my delt development thus far, so I am going to run with what works...for now!

Shit energy and motivation for today...it happens (it's been a long week outside of the gym)





*


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 9, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what's the PCT look like?


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 9, 2011)

djlance said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's the PCT look like?



No, no - ask away, and criticize where necessary!!!

Precisely as recommended, unless you think nolva/clomid would be more suitable?  

*E-Control Rx - 3 caps daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2-4 caps daily*


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Just curious. Thinking about a Cyano-only cycle soon. Eventhough Nolva or Clomid might be recommended, I am interested in OTC products.


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 9, 2011)

OTC seems like it would be okay to run. You have more risk if you shutdown, and no one really knows for sure how one will react. BUT, i'd think this would be more on the mild side. 
My friend runs Hdrol stacked with furuza drol, has pulsed Epi, and has never used a SERM after more than 5 cycles and he is fine. Different ppl need/want different things. 

I ran one cycle of Hdrol (mild), and I have used clomid. I think I would have done the same w/o it.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 9, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> OTC seems like it would be okay to run. You have more risk if you shutdown, and no one really knows for sure how one will react. BUT, i'd think this would be more on the mild side.
> *My friend runs Hdrol stacked with furuza drol, has pulsed Epi, and has never used a SERM after more than 5 cycles and he is fine.* Different ppl need/want different things.
> 
> I ran one cycle of Hdrol (mild), and I have used clomid. I think I would have done the same w/o it.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 11, 2011)

*FRIDAY - ARMS/TRAPS (WK23)*
Note - this is an AM workout due to my work schedule, and my CNS isn't exactly firing on all cylinders, so I did the best I could!


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 11, 2011)

*WK23 SUMMARY / WK24 KICK-OFF
*
*WEIGHT - 188.0* (-0.6 from WK23)*
*This is bullsh*t.  Friday night I worked on the car and the yard and consumed, much to my err, almost 2 ENTIRE liters of diet soda.  Suffice to say, the weight is not accurate due to a mass amount sodium in my system, AND associated water retention.  I'm leaner this week.  Period.  My daily fixation in the mirror is telling me so.
*
WORKOUT CHANGES*
None thus far.  Looking forward to bumping up the weight next week and hoping Cyanostane will provide me with a nice edge on weight.  I'm HOPING I can slap 3 45s on each side of the bench at reduced BW and kill the deads.
*
DIET CHANGES*
WHOOF, running low carb / no carb sucks a fat one.  It's exhausting, suffice to say, MUCH harder than I thought it would be.  

*GENERAL*
No changes in libido, all systems normal.  My appetite has been THROUGH THE ROOF.  Moreso then when on clen OR ECA.  So, I'm already looking forward to a DMZ/Cyano stack on a Ripptoe 5x5 after this cycle.  So, here's the results, and even if the pics don't depict so, seriously, I AM leaner!!!





















Holy hell, look at the size of these jalapenos!!!  FYI:  I have a HUGE hard-on for spicy food, and my diet will reflect that!!!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 12, 2011)

Liking the food choices, living in TX we eat hot food all the time and love it!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 12, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Liking the food choices, living in TX we eat hot food all the time and love it!



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 21, 2011)

*sigh*
...still no time to provide the proper update, but I have all of the pics/logged info available to backfill when I have the time.

But I HAVE to say this...after 2 weeks, this stuff kicks in like a fucking *BEAST*.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 21, 2011)

*WK24 SUMMARY / WK25 KICK-OFF
*
*WEIGHT - 188.6* (+0.6 from WK24)*
*I expected this.  My cousin's birthday was last night, and in case my face does not reflect it, yeah, I had a few drinks and was hella tired in the morning.  Although only plus 0.6?  I'll deal with it.
*
WORKOUT CHANGES*
BACK:  Wide-grip pulls changes to Full-range pullups w/ pause
LEGS:  Leg extensions changed to leg press
LEGS:  Seated calf raises changed to calf extensions on sled
ARMS: Barbell curl on Friday changed to open-grip reverse pulls

*
DIET CHANGES*
FUCK THIS CKD SHIT.  Seriuosly.  Kudos to those of you who can do it, but I need some goddamn carbs stations about my workout if I am going to be human once again.  Running cyanostane on CKD is NOT recommended!!!!

*GENERAL*
This was an AWFUL, AWFUL week.  Work was BEYOND demanding and had me drained like no other week to date.  As promised, I remained committed to my workout.  Next week WILL be better...I hope.  No feeling anything special from the 'stane, yet...vascularity is indeed slightly up...OH, and the pumps from the gym are NOTICEABLY up.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 21, 2011)

*MONDAY - CHEST/BACK





WEDNESDAY - CARDIO / ARMS / TRAPS





THURSDAY - LEGS / DELTS





FRIDAY - ARMS / TRAPS



*


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 22, 2011)

good job so so far!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jun 22, 2011)

Holy shit what a log! Awesome job...you actually look younger as the pics progress!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 22, 2011)

Damn boss, your killing it! Waist is definitely tightening up. Just watch out for that gunk though.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 28, 2011)

*WK24 SUMMARY / WK25 KICK-OFF
*
*WEIGHT - 189.4* (+0.6 from WK25)*
Well, the weight is up, BUT, and I think you'll agree, the fat is NOT!  
*
WORKOUT CHANGES*
Made a stupid jump in weight on DL and couldn't pull it off, no pun intended.

*
DIET CHANGES*
I've started adding a little bit of "dirty" calories here and there.  Nothing you'd consider horrific, but the occasional cup of coffee w/ cream and sugar are finding their way in to the mix

*GENERAL*
WOW, MAAAAAAN DOES THIS STUFF KICK INTO HIGH GEAR AFTER TWO WEEKS!!!  
-Vasculartiy?  Up.  WAY up.  
-Post work-out pump is just STUPID.  It puts ANY NO product I've tried to shame and then some.
-Recovery anymore is limited by sleep, I swear the only thing stopping me from doing my Monday routine two or three times is the reduced calories.
-Strength is freaking great.  I'm lighter than I've ever been and hitting 315lbs and REPPING it on bench.

Overall, I'M LOVING THIS STACK.  Not done with the cycle yet, but already, two massive thumbs up on this product.  Unless some wicked sides kick in, this product is a real winner.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 28, 2011)

MONDAY - CHEST (WK25)


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 28, 2011)

*TUESDAY = ARMS, TRAPS*


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 28, 2011)

*THURSDAY - LEGS, DELTS (WK25)
*


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 28, 2011)

*FRIDAY - ARMS, TRAPS*


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

This looks like great stuff


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2011)

probably the best log Ive seen to date

good work mate


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 30, 2011)

How is your strength on this stuff??


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 30, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> How is your strength on this stuff??



IMHO, phenomenal.  Recovery is outstanding.  Mind you, I cannot compare this to gear, but I'm at the lightest I've EVER been an pushing 320lbs on bench for REPS.  I've NEVER done that before.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 1, 2011)

EPIC progress Death. Crush the weight and blast through the next few weeks!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn good log the amount of detail is awesome.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jul 3, 2011)

*WK26 SUMMARY / WK27 KICK-OFF
*
*WEIGHT - N/A*
THIS WEEK = TRAGEDY.  Around 1pm on Saturday, I felt a nagging pain that grew progressivley worse of the course of the weekend coming from my lower left jaw.  I simply thought it was just the result of some nocturnal tooth grind, but BOY was I ever wrong.  Seems as though those many times in which I should have had my wisdom teeth removed, but didn't, cam back to haunt me.

SO, the pictures this week will reflect a rather exhausted, grumpy dude, with a bloody piece of gauze in my mouth.  While I remembered to take the pics, I forgot to weigh myself, and we'll blame that on the percocet. 
*
WORKOUT CHANGES*
KILLER WEEK.  LOVING THE 'STANE!!!
*
DIET CHANGES*
None.

*GENERAL*
WK27 is gonna kinda be a loss, I'll be deloading as best as I can because, well, I'll be in the Bahamas and working out will not be at the forefront of my concerns.   After that we're on the final week, so next round of pics may not be looking so good.


----------



## petermal (Jul 6, 2011)

great log


----------



## metalmayhem (Jul 14, 2011)

GREAT LOG. Damn, you put some work into this. Great job. 

I just ordered some cyanostane and was reluctant due to the low amount of feedback. At least that I could find. This gives me hope.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jul 15, 2011)

metalmayhem said:


> GREAT LOG. Damn, you put some work into this. Great job.
> 
> I just ordered some cyanostane and was reluctant due to the low amount of feedback. At least that I could find. This gives me hope.



Dude, this shit is AWESOME.  I'm going to post the last pictures this weekend and a final detailed write-up.  MAKE NO MISTAKE:  This is a solid fucking product.  325 x 3 at 191lbs...for me, it's have L'dMFAO if I hear my future self could do this year ago.


----------



## N21 (Jul 15, 2011)

holy **** bro, nice log, n looks like ur arms got bigger n chest nice


----------



## Ahrnold (Jul 15, 2011)

great log but I really dont see much difference in the pics except the lighting?


----------



## DeathMetal (Jul 15, 2011)

N21 said:


> holy **** bro, nice log, n looks like ur arms got bigger n chest nice



Traps have grown the most, but I smashed the hell out of them during this set.



Ahrnold said:


> great log but I really dont see much difference in the pics except the lighting?



Small picture resolution.  I'll post larger WK0 vs FINAL pics this weekend.  Take a better look at the WK0 vs. WK5 non-flexed pics.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jul 16, 2011)

*WK28 - END SUPPLEMENTATION*
Ok, here's the FINAL results from running Cyanostane.  While I am happy with the results, it'd have been even BETTER if I didn't go apeshit on an all-inclusive vacation a week ago AND didn't have to have the wisdom tooth removed.  I will have a full write up in a few minutes.

*For a future log, I need to refine my picture taking and get some better lighting/more poses.  The pics below aren't fully telling of how well this product worked for me.**
*


----------



## DeathMetal (Jul 16, 2011)

*CYANOSTANE - FINAL REVIEW*
Alright, I'll now go in to detail about this supplement.  *OVERALL I GIVE THE PRODUCT 10/10 FOR CLAIMING TO DO WHAT IT'D SAY IT WOULD DO.*  This is NOT comparing it to other PH's or gear, but based upon the claims of the product, this stuff is aweeeeeeeeeeeeesome!!!!

*TIMEFRAME*
This didn't seem to kick in until week 2, at which point in time there was no doubt that all of the aspects below were vastly improved.  I did 2 pills/day for 6 weeks total, monitoring libido/hairline/lethargy to see if any shutdown was occuring.
*
MUSCLE GAIN*
I don't think I cut much fat, if any at all, but keep in mind the tooth/vaca and my subsequent falling off the bandwagon probably mitigated some results.  BUT, judge the pics for yourself.  There's 0 doubt mass was added to my traps (which was my goal) and chest.  I'd reckon BF% was the same, BUT...I am up 3lbs.  Overall, very happy.

*STRENGTH*
Wow.  Having never run gear and only 1AD in the past, this was a magic freaking bullet.  I did a personal best of 325lbs x 3 on bench at about 192lbs BW...again, never, ever would have thought I could do that.  This was WHILE maintaining a caloric deficit!

*VASCULARITY / PUMPS*
Fucking yeah, man.  Nothing, I mean NOTHING I have ever tried supplied me with a pump/vascuarity like this.  After a 3rd superset, I had veins popping out in my forearms, which I NEVER had prior to.  After the workout, my shirt was obviously tighter.  Just awesome, awesome pumps, with 0 cramping.

*RECOVERY*
Even with punishing the living hell out my body and pushing hard to failure with bigger weight, I could still go for more.  Workouts ended due to time/muscle exhaustion, but nor due to soreness.  A 2 day recovery took 1.

SIDE-EFFECTS
_LIBIDO_
Can't say this affected me one bit, didn't feel the boys get smaller

_LETHARGY_
None
_
CRAMPS / BACK PUMP_
Only for 2 days in which I tried bumping up creatine intake.  Supplemented taurine & potassium, backed off the creatine, and was fine.  Other than that...NONE.

_HARILINE_
This is a huge one for me and why I selected this product.  No change in hairline, no losses detected

_ACNE_
None

Alright, folks...that wraps it up for now.  I'll be running ECA/Clen for 6 weeks during PCT, then we'll be running the 'stane again in a stack with an aggressive carb cycling diet.  Thanks for viewing and please let me know if you have any questions!!!


----------



## DeathMetal (Jul 16, 2011)

UPDATE: PROCEEDING LOGS
I think I'm ready to start getting in to the world of pinning, but will start playing with H2O-based only stuff.  I run MT-II SQ right now, so no big deal, although looks like I'll be tearing through 4 pins ED w/ synthestine.


August - Synthetine + ECA/Clen
September LOG - Synthetine + Cyanostane (3 pills/day @ 2 wks; 2 pills/day @ 2 wks)
October - Synthetine + ECA/Clen


----------



## DeathMetal (Aug 31, 2011)

*POST-PCT UPDATE*
Well, it's been about 6 weeks since my run with the 'stane, thought I would provide everyone with the final conclusion. * In short, any gains made are damn near PERMANENT.*  The pictures below were taken last weekend, and if you compare with those above, well...I'll let you reach your own conclusion.

*HIGHLY RECOMMENDED PRODUCT WITH CLEAN, SUSTAINABLE GAINS.*


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2011)

good results


----------



## 13A1N (Oct 4, 2011)

that was a well informed well written article well done bruv,

quick observation though think you hit a bit gnyo there? at the start your chest was rounded and at the end of the cycle it seemed the same all the way through....i would have hit the chest harder and more often wider grip on press...im not tryin be disregardful of your effort you put in it was a winner from the start nice work.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice detailed log. Very informative!


----------



## Synthetek (Oct 31, 2011)

Bump for updates!


----------

